# Cits ... >  Arduino skolotājs par atlīdzību

## Kadijs

Lieta tāda,ka esmu jauns šajā visā. Bet esmu nolēmis izveidot segway. Tātadman ir nepieciešams privātskolotājs,kurš palīdzētu man veikt šo uzdevumu. 
Zinu, ka internetā ir daudz pamēcības. Bet bieži vien sanāk uz kāda sīkuma uzkārties. Tādēļ lūdzu palīdzību, par atlīdzību vienotos.

----------


## Powerons

Pajautā kas ir tas ko tu nezini, ko tev vajag iemācīt?

----------


## Obsis

Ja atmiņa neviļ, tad pats Segway izgudrotājs ņēma nelabu galu taisni izmēģint savu izgudrojumu. Kaut kas tur nebija labi sarēķināts ar dinamiskajām korekcijām, un apstākļos, kad šim vajadzēja spēji samazināt gaitu, šamais sāka raustītis un kā reizi paātrinājās. Tāpēc nabaga zēns iedzīvojās nepārejošā sprandas lūzumā.

----------


## ansius

> Ja atmiņa neviļ, tad pats Segway izgudrotājs ņēma nelabu galu taisni izmēģint savu izgudrojumu. Kaut kas tur nebija labi sarēķināts ar dinamiskajām korekcijām, un apstākļos, kad šim vajadzēja spēji samazināt gaitu, šamais sāka raustītis un kā reizi paātrinājās. Tāpēc nabaga zēns iedzīvojās nepārejošā sprandas lūzumā.


 ne izgudrotājs (Dean Kamen), bet ražotājfirmas īpašnieks (Jimi Heselden) kas no izgudrotāja Segway nopirka.

----------

